# 4 wheeler wont start



## rpcorn (May 5, 2009)

Idont have any info as of now as far as model or make but my son has a 4 wheeler that wont start when I hold my hand over carb and turn it over doesnt seem to have any sucktion there seems to be air out the exaust though any sugestions where to start looking


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Spark plug tight?
Dean


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

try a new plug and see if it fires up,usually when the plug goes out on bikes or 4 wheelers they wont do anything,i would try a new plug first and see what happens


----------



## bmxwayne (Mar 31, 2009)

I would check out the intake valve and also check for air leaks between the head and carb


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

well man, first thing first, 1. check to see if the spark plug is firing.(if you dont know how to check that..message me for instr.) 2. I know this sounds stupid but..Does it have fuel? 3. make sure that the kill switch is not on. (you might have to look around for this but it's connected to your magneto.) 4. make sure that ALL BOLTS AND NUTS ARE TIGHT! ..my brother and i spent 30 min. trying to figure out why our ped wouldnt start..turned out to be a loose screw on the intake! a.k.a...air leak!!!


----------

